# My laptop suddenly doesn't detect my ethernet cable being plugged.



## IggySR (Sep 18, 2013)

Hi there everyone. First post here (even though I've been coming to this forum for quite some time.)

I've looked through your posts, and there seems to be people with the same error as mine. Not sure what this is but here we go:

Wired connection worked a few days ago just fine. It's not the cable; I've tried it in another laptop and it works perfectly. I've switched cables just in case, still same error.

Drivers are up to date (double checked). I reinstalled them from disc, and also from internet drivers; Still nothing. Disabled and enabled device, still nothing.

Device itself it's fine under device manager. I've restarted the router/modem; nothing. I've also tried to reboot my laptop and log in safe mode with network options; nothing.

Here is my ipconfig:



Windows IP Configuration


Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Ethernet adapter Tunngle:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::1081:baa5:588c:1f5e%13
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.35
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1

Tunnel adapter isatap.{991871DC-800A-4000-9BAE-3DB7492FA5F8}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Tunnel adapter isatap.{C79C67AE-C0EA-4F2B-A4EE-76ADB381F644}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:5ef5:79fd:1092:153f:3f57:fedc
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::1092:153f:3f57:fedc%19
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::

Tunnel adapter isatap.{3C53B528-5E35-4E1D-8314-CFD68346196E}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :




Thanks in advance. Much care.

Iggy.


----------



## IggySR (Sep 18, 2013)

I can't seem to edit; Also tried troubleshoot. It says cable might be damaged...etc.

I can't restore my laptop to a previews state ( I didn't have the system restore option ON.)

See ya


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Welcome to TSF,

Sorry for the late reply, do you still need assistance?


----------



## IggySR (Sep 18, 2013)

No problem, and thanks for the welcome.

I do yes, been trying all sort of things. Still can't figure it out yet!


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Alright, no worries we'll be glad to assist you.

Please follow some recommendations here:

- Post a snip of your Device Manager and expand Network Adapters.

- Also, verify that all your Network Services are Started from Control Panel.
Click on start and type services.msc press enter. On Dependency Tab, check the Dependecies make sure that they are also Started.

• COM+ Event System (for WZC issues only)
• Computer Browser 
• DHCP Client 
• DNS Client 
• Network Connections 
• Network Location Awareness 
• Remote Procedure Call (RPC) 
• Server 
• TCP/IP Netbios helper 
• WLAN AutoConfig (for Vista and Windows 7 only)
• Workstation


----------



## IggySR (Sep 18, 2013)

Hi there. Thanks for your answer.

All of those services are started yes.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Can you try a restore point back to when it was working and Scan for affected programs before running it.


----------



## IggySR (Sep 18, 2013)

Hi, well; not able to restore but I did a clean install of windows 7 (formatting).

I made a back up of all my files/drivers. Except for ethernet.

Same problem persists.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Why not the Ethernet as well ?

Even though there are no alerts against it, a reinstall of that as well can sometimes have an effect.

Just been looking at the services that 2xg had asked you to check and there is one more to look at.

That is for Wired Autoconfig - this should be set to manual and also started.


----------



## IggySR (Sep 18, 2013)

I mean that I made a backup of every driver but ethernet (did a fresh install of the ethernet drivers from the manufacturer web).

Wired autoconfig wasn't started. I started it but everything is still at the same stage. :banghead:


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Can you open a cmd prompt and enter the following cmd -

*netsh interface ipv4 show interfaces* (press Enter)

It should return something like mine -

*Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]*
*Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.*
*C:\Users\Bruv26>netsh interface ipv4 show interfaces*
*Idx Met MTU State Name*
*--- ---------- ---------- ------------ ---------------------------*
*1 50 4294967295 connected Loopback Pseudo-Interface 1*
*15 25 1492 connected Wireless Network Connection*
*12 5 1492 disconnected Local Area Connection*

*C:\Users\Bruv26>*

Does it list your Local Area Connection - I'm not wired up so it's showing as disconnected.


----------



## IggySR (Sep 18, 2013)

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Idx Met MTU State Name
--- ---------- ---------- ------------ ---------------------------
1 50 4294967295 connected Loopback Pseudo-Interface 1
12 25 1500 connected Wireless Network Connection
14 5 1500 disconnected Local Area Connection


----------



## ecross (Jun 27, 2011)

The WLAN AutoConfig service is meant for wireless networks so it really shouldn't have any effect on wired connections. For more details, please refer to Wireless LAN Service Overview


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

You might need the latest driver installed, did you go to the JMicron site and download the driver for your NIC?


> Hi, well; not able to restore but I did a clean install of windows 7 (formatting).
> 
> I made a back up of all my files/drivers. Except for ethernet.


In addition to ecross's feedback, on Windows 7 O/S this Service doesn't need to be started or needed on a wired connection.


> Wired autoconfig wasn't started. I started it but everything is still at the same stage


If downloading the correct driver didn't help, I'd start looking for another PCI NIC as they are very reasonable rather than suffer with headaches and frustration. :grin:
Another thing..... it doesn't mean that if it works on another computer, and it should work to yours. :ermm:


> Wired connection worked a few days ago just fine. It's not the cable; I've tried it in another laptop and it works perfectly. I've switched cables just in case, still same error.


----------



## IggySR (Sep 18, 2013)

Hi there. Well I've tried 4 different cables, all working cables (the one I was using with this same laptop used to work, so it's not the cable).

Drivers are updated from their webpage yes, but thanks for the suggestion .

Hmm, getting a new NIC for this lapop, are there any external NIC's worth buying out there?. Usb/firewire. Cause I don't feel like sending the laptop to the manufacturer, can't do it right now due to the need of the laptop for mu job.

Are external NIC's (usb/firewire) slower than an internal one?.

Also, thanks everyone for your kind help. Great forum it is.

Cheers, and take care


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

You may definitely use a USB network adapter, if you just need 10/100Mbps it's cheaper than the gig adapter. Of course, go for the gig technology if you have a budget for it. A lot of options here to choose from. If it's more convenient for you, stop by at the nearest technology store nearby and buy one from there, if it doesn't work make sure that they won't give give a hard time returning it.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi not suggesting you buy these but they should work as would many others http://www.amazon.co.uk/tag/usb wifi adapter/products
Networking USB Wi-Fi Adapters and Dongles | eBay


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

My bad miss read the spec Plugable USB 2.0 to 10/100 Fast Ethernet LAN Wired Network Adapter for Macbook Air, Chromebook, Windows, Wii, Wii U, Linux, and Specific Android Tablets (ASIX AX88772 chipset): Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories


----------



## IggySR (Sep 18, 2013)

Thanks for everything mates. Will go for the adapter joeten suggested. Will tell you about how it works!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Your welcome


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

In addition, if you don't mind, from the same site as Joeten recommended, the gig adapter is also available. Of course if it fits your budget. 






You're Welcome, we're happy to assist. :smile:


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

One thing that came in my mind if you have not done this yet, disable your AV or Security software can you boot again into Safe Mode with Networking? Disable the Wi-Fi Adapter in Device manager, see if your wired connection helps.

If the above recommendation didn't help, try assigning Static IPs.
How to Assign a Static IP Address in XP, Vista, or Windows 7


----------



## IggySR (Sep 18, 2013)

Hi mates. The gigabite 3.0 usb ethernet adapter finally arrived. It works great. No problems at all, speed it's perfect.

Thanks everyone for your help.

Now that we're at it, I want to ask a question see if any of you knows about it:

If I download files from the internet, directly to an external hard drive plugged in an usb 2.0, will that 2.0 connection limit the speed of the usb 3.0 gigabite ethernet adapter?

In other words; does the usb 2.0 hard drive work as a bottleneck to the speed of the 3.0 gigabite network adapter?

I tried to explain my self as best as I could, but my english isn't the greatest thing.

See you around!.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

It can only work at the speed of the device 10 things you should know about USB 2.0 and 3.0 - TechRepublic


----------



## IggySR (Sep 18, 2013)

Thanks. Will read it through .


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Cool hope you find it useful


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Glad to hear that the new USB network adapter has resolved your issue.

We're always happy to help. :smile:


----------



## IggySR (Sep 18, 2013)

2xg said:


> One thing that came in my mind if you have not done this yet, disable your AV or Security software can you boot again into Safe Mode with Networking? Disable the Wi-Fi Adapter in Device manager, see if your wired connection helps.
> 
> If the above recommendation didn't help, try assigning Static IPs.
> How to Assign a Static IP Address in XP, Vista, or Windows 7


Tried that without the usb NIC, didn't work my friend, cable shows unplugged using the original nic.


----------



## IggySR (Sep 18, 2013)

*Re: [SOLVED] My laptop suddenly doesn't detect my ethernet cable being plugged.*

Double post, sorry for that:

Problems again; adapter I bought shows on device manager, perfectly fine. But as always:cable it's unplugged.

Also the yellow and green leds that used to be turned on when plugging the cable, now are not turning on.

Tried different cables (cat5). Seems this problem follows me everywhere!


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

From your Device Manager, locate the Network Adapter and change the Link Speed and Duplex setting, by default it's set to Auto Negotiation, change it 1Gpbs or 100Mbps full...see image attached.

*Note: * I've also marked this Thread unsolved.


----------



## IggySR (Sep 18, 2013)

Got solved by it self (I already had 1gig option ON, before it showed the unplugged error).

Not sure what happened :S.

Thanks anyways


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks for letting us know that the issue resolved by itself. :grin:


IggySR said:


> Got solved by it self (I already had 1gig option ON, before it showed the unplugged error).
> 
> Not sure what happened :S.
> 
> Thanks anyways


----------



## IggySR (Sep 18, 2013)

And thanks for your help! Great forum.


----------

